# Jamaica Beach/Galveston



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

The north shore just south of greens by the ICW is a popular spot. If the wind is light the water stays pretty clear. Should be a lot of waders but they stay a couple hundred yards off and you can pass between them and the shoreline in a skiff. Depending on the wind set up and let it push you/drift along the shoreline. I haven’t been in a few weeks but we saw several schools of reds last time.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The water has been really high and unfortunately the wind has kept the water off color. The reds are pushed way back in the grass. Some of the spots might require poling in as shallow as you can and wading in to get close enough. Depends on how shallow your boat is and how quiet you can be. Good fun can be had fishing the lights at night too. If the wind will lay down the water should settle out a dm clear up. Overall the water quality is good.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

jay.bush1434 said:


> The water has been really high and unfortunately the wind has kept the water off color. The reds are pushed way back in the grass. Some of the spots might require poling in as shallow as you can and wading in to get close enough. Depends on how shallow your boat is and how quiet you can be. Good fun can be had fishing the lights at night too. If the wind will lay down the water should settle out a dm clear up. Overall the water quality is good.


 Thanks for the info, tides have been running fairly high here as well.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

mrbacklash said:


> Thanks for the info, tides have been running fairly high here as well.


The same in Port O'Connor and Seadrift. The protected waters have been crystal clear though.



Michael


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> The water has been really high and unfortunately the wind has kept the water off color. The reds are pushed way back in the grass. Some of the spots might require poling in as shallow as you can and wading in to get close enough. Depends on how shallow your boat is and how quiet you can be. Good fun can be had fishing the lights at night too. If the wind will lay down the water should settle out a dm clear up. Overall the water quality is good.


What kind of bottom do you get when wading flooded grass in W Bay?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tx8er said:


> What kind of bottom do you get when wading flooded grass in W Bay?


Firm


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've found sand; shell and some foot deep Gumbo. Keeps it exciting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s been some serious flood tides recently and tomorrow and Friday we will have even higher tides. This front blowing in Monday is going to dump a ton of water. I wish I was off work when it starts because it’s going to be a feeding frenzy at the drains.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s been some serious flood tides recently and tomorrow and Friday we will have even higher tides. This front blowing in Monday is going to dump a ton of water. I wish I was off work when it starts because it’s going to be a feeding frenzy at the drains.


It should be good hopefully those flatties start moving as well craving some stuffed flounder


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tides today have been down a little from the ridiculous highs we've been having the last 2 weeks. Hopefully we are getting out of this crazy flood tide cycle and back to somewhat normal tides. I hoping to fish the front. NE winds will do wonders. Flounder are already moving so this should be a nice boost.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Tides today have been down a little from the ridiculous highs we've been having the last 2 weeks. Hopefully we are getting out of this crazy flood tide cycle and back to somewhat normal tides. I hoping to fish the front. NE winds will do wonders. Flounder are already moving so this should be a nice boost.


Tides were about a foot lower than they have been in POC the last couple of days. I stood in one spot and caught 7 flounder casting into a 10’ wide drain on a Down South Lure tail in about 20 casts Friday. The biggest was 22”. Yesterday we fished the same area and I caught a 24” trout first cast with a topwater in the same drain standing 40-50 feet out from the mouth. Caught a few more flounder from it later.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the info it was a good time caught a bunch of fish explored a new area. The weather was pretty decent. I stayed at the state park and kept my skiff in a lift less than a mile away worked out great.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

What did they charge you for an overnight slip. Presume it was Waterman's?


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

richg99 said:


> What did they charge you for an overnight slip. Presume it was Waterman's?


A whopping $20 a night and that includes launching and water/electric can’t beat that!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Heck. I pay $10.00 just to launch. You said you stayed at the park. Did you camp out? My Houston home is about 2 hours away. I have considered going down around mid-day, fishing the evening tides. Then sleep someplace and fish the next morning. My concern was what to do with the boat overnight. You just solved that issue for me. Thank you.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

richg99 said:


> Heck. I pay $10.00 just to launch. You said you stayed at the park. Did you camp out? My Houston home is about 2 hours away. I have considered going down around mid-day, fishing the evening tides. Then sleep someplace and fish the next morning. My concern was what to do with the boat overnight. You just solved that issue for me. Thank you.


I camped out at the park worked out great and they have no problems with things growing legs and walking off which was nice at the marina or park


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Fished Christmas Bay yesterday. Tide very high, and water pretty dirty. Visibility might have been 1 foot. Even in the back of coves, sight casting almost impossible. I wonder if it's not the wind, but the tides pulling sediment out of the marsh? Need it to clear up soon so that we can sight fish on the upper coast before it gets too cold. Saw a guy zipping into Drum Bay in a tiller Gheenoe (?), with a poling platform, or something like it which you don't see around here very much. I know because I used to have one and people would ask me about it at the ramp all the time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

salt_fly said:


> Fished Christmas Bay yesterday. Tide very high, and water pretty dirty. Visibility might have been 1 foot. Even in the back of coves, sight casting almost impossible. I wonder if it's not the wind, but the tides pulling sediment out of the marsh? Need it to clear up soon so that we can sight fish on the upper coast before it gets too cold. Saw a guy zipping into Drum Bay in a tiller Gheenoe (?), with a poling platform, or something like it which you don't see around here very much. I know because I used to have one and people would ask me about it at the ramp all the time.


Maybe the 40” of rain Imelda dropped still has it murked up.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The high tides and persistent winds have kept the water murky. Even though the water is really high, we have had some really good low tides but there is a lot of new waterfront that the water is lifting dirt/silt from. I fished today a couple hours before work and the water was in pretty good condition. Still a little sandy but getting back to green in the open water. Marsh was still of color. I'm off for a few days and I'll fish pretty hard all over the bay. Should have a good idea of what the water is like around West G bay.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I get off Tuesday mourning. Hopefully I’ll be able to get Wednesday.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I hate you all. I’m tied up with work out of town until Dec. 

But seriously, keep the updates coming.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

I feel your pain, I'm working a turnaround in Louisiana right now.

Love to see the reports.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I get off Tuesday mourning. Hopefully I’ll be able to get Wednesday.


Matt, check your DM's. I get off Tuesday morning as well...
Hopefully I can post up some good pics for y'all.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I hit SLP yesterday morning, expecting a fair bite ahead of the front. Took an old friend who finally got a pass. Water was rough, off color, and no tide moving. I poled him around all morning; he never got a fish. He threw flies, then grabbed a levelwind and threw spoons and plastics. Nada. I finally took one of my fly rods upstairs and got a flounder from the poling platform, but the wind was too strong for consistent line management, and I gave up pretty quick. We worked Cold Pass and a bit of Christmas Bay from sunup 'til noon, then skedaddled to beat the traffic through Houston. Water clarity varied around a foot and the water was high. The tide dump I hoped for behind the north wind (which was already in place when we arrived) never happened while we were there. But it sure was nice to get on the water again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

We’re going to need a front with a lot more north/northwest to really dump any water. Maybe Friday...


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We’re going to need a front with a lot more north/northwest to really dump any water. Maybe Friday...


I object! I'm off on Mondays and Tuesdays, not Fridays and Saturdays.........


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Fished hard Wednesday with 1 puppy drum and 1 15” speck for all of our work. The speck did eat that wounded mullet topwater fly and then tailwalked 10’ or so. Very cool, worth the miles of poling and 100’s of casts.
Friday afternoon update, NW wind is blowing hard and water levels are coming down slowly.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Fished hard Wednesday with 1 puppy drum and 1 15” speck for all of our work. The speck did eat that wounded mullet topwater fly and then tailwalked 10’ or so. Very cool, worth the miles of poling and 100’s of casts.
> Friday afternoon update, NW wind is blowing hard and water levels are coming down slowly.


It’s blowing it all to the S shoreline. Top of the bulkhead in Pirates Cove. Whitecaps on Lake Como.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Fished hard Wednesday with 1 puppy drum and 1 15” speck for all of our work. The speck did eat that wounded mullet topwater fly and then tailwalked 10’ or so. Very cool, worth the miles of poling and 100’s of casts.
> Friday afternoon update, NW wind is blowing hard and water levels are coming down slowly.


Better than me. Found fish on the south shoreline but they were way up in the grass. And I mean waaay up in it. Hard to get to.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Better than me. Found fish on the south shoreline but they were way up in the grass. And I mean waaay up in it. Hard to get to.


I actually poled into a cow pasture and could see cow patties underwater...saw 1 nice red so far up in the grass it was ridiculous.

Saturday morning update for West G bay. As of 0330, the water level was down to about normal high tide level after 20-mph winds all night. The wind is supposed to lay down this afternoon so we'll see how much water gets pushed out. I'm betting a lot of it comes back although I hope not.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I paddled around in a pasture Sunday- never thought I’d associate cowpatties and redfish.


----------

